# Question for Weight Weenies - Water Bottles



## havanabama (May 11, 2010)

So, we all try to make our bikes light based on how we use them and how much money we want to spend on them, so who here also considers the weight of their water bottles? If so, what type water bottles do you use? I was just looking at mine, I use the insulated Polar bottles, but in Florida it doesn't really help, so why not use thin wall light bottles?? Brand names? Thanks


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

to save critical weight, I no longer use bottles.

I just fill some ziploc sandwich bags with whatever liquids I'll need and stow them in my jersey pockets. water goes in the left pocket, electrolytes in the right.

when I need a drink, I just pop one out, bite a hole in the corner, and consume the contents.

works great.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

ignore Rule #32: Humps are for camels: no hydration packs.

Wear a camelback. Then the weight of the bike will be lighter.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I'm old school. I drill holes in my bottles to reduce weight.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I cut holes in my bottles. If you get creative (and good) you can save 30% of their weight without affecting rigidity needed for the cage.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

also, can a mod move this from the Specialized forum to Wheels and Tires...?

mkaythanx.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Oxtox said:


> also, can a mod move this from the Specialized forum to Wheels and Tires...?
> 
> mkaythanx.


Don't you mean the weight weenies?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

tednugent said:


> Don't you mean the weight weenies?


no, because that would be a serious suggestion.

see, every post in this thread is tongue-in-cheek...or did you miss that little detail...?

try to keep up...


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

IF this thread is serious (which somehow I doubt it is)...water weight is what it is. 1hr ride, 1 24oz bottle...2+ well...you'd better have more than that. I use insulated bottles so the ones sitting in the sun for an hr don't turn into hot-tea water...


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I only use distilled water in my bottles since it weighs less than tap/fresh water.


----------



## havanabama (May 11, 2010)

OK, I like he zip lock trick but I'm drilling holes in them to make them even lighter. I knew you guys were full of......good suggestions. I was serious though! I'll stick to my Polars... with holes in them.... the top.


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

This also adds protection. Wear it backwards to go aero.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

tlg said:


> I only use distilled water in my bottles since it weighs less than tap/fresh water.


NOW...that is some advice you can take to the bank...


----------



## davez26 (Nov 15, 2010)

Rookies.
You can save weight and improve your Strava by eliminating the need to ingest fluids while riding. Drinking ruins your position and aerodynamics. Stop being a Fred!
Fill 2 bottles with water. Then slam both if them prior to riding. Leave bottles at home.
Save time and weight!


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I only put fresh, carbonated Coke in my bottles. The air bubbles decrease the weight by at least 5g per gallon!

I've also thought about sealing my downtube watertight, using a long straw and eliminating my bottles and cages altogether. 
And pumping it full of helium when I didn't need to drink.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Randy99CL said:


> I only put fresh, carbonated Coke in my bottles. The air bubbles decrease the weight by at least 5g per gallon!
> I've also thought about sealing my downtube watertight, using a long straw and eliminating my bottles and cages altogether.
> And pumping it full of helium when I didn't need to drink.


Heck that's nothing. I was a firefighter for decades and we used 3M Light Water. 

3M Austria

I'd snaffle a couple of litres for my bottles and the stuff would last forever as I wasn't stupid enough to drink it - not unless I planned on peeing on a blaze mid-ride. It sure was light though.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Use gasoline. It is lighter than water and easy to find along your route. 

Added advantage it is cheaper than Poland Spring.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

NJBiker72 said:


> Use gasoline. It is lighter than water and easy to find along your route.


And get your teammate to light your fart for the final sprint!!
Good for 5mph and guaranteed to make the stage highlight reel!!


----------

